# A few hutchs'



## LIBOTTLE (Sep 23, 2011)

Just curious on anyone's thoughts of these hutch bottles.  All are from Long Island, from left to right as follows:"Yetter & Moore Riverhead" in a horseshoe "& Centre Moriches" at base......2) "John Penney Centre Moricches L.I." in circle stamp.....3)"Yetter & Moore Bottlers Riverhead L.I." in circle stamp.  1st is sort of a light purple..2nd is an aqua, and third a light green


----------



## LIBOTTLE (Sep 23, 2011)

2


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 23, 2011)

Centre Moriches doesn't look like it is much of a town.  I'm suprised there are any bottles from this Long Island town.  Nice pick ups!


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Sep 23, 2011)

I dug a bunch of the Yetter & Moore Center Moriches tooled crown tops at a dump in West Hampton NY as a kid (mid 1970's).  I didn't know of the hutch; that is really nice!  

 Tom


----------



## LIBOTTLE (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, Centre Moriches is not much of a town, was surprised myself.  And Tom, I have a few of the crown tops as well...various colors and types.  Are you from Long Island?


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 25, 2011)

Yetter & Moore purchased the Penny bottling operation in C.M., which gives us the "& Center Moriches) on the Yetter & Moore bottles.
 The Penny is a nice bottle, rather hard to find.  
 The Yetter & Moore with the horse shoe is the most common, but still not shabby in my book.
 Your other Yetter & Moore is in between, not as hard to find as the Penny, but it is less common than the horse shoe variant.
 I have collected on L.I. for 40 years.


----------



## LIBOTTLE (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info..makes sense.  I am assuming Yetter &Moore went on for quite sometime later as I have several others that are clearly later bottles.  Are you still on Long Island NYCFlasks?  I have a few Sayville bottles I believe...let me check on what I have, my fiance may have stashed a few away for our wedding centerpieces.  I know I have some old milk bottles from Sayville, but will let you know what I can find.  Actually have some others from Long Island if you would like me to post them. Thanks again.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a von Mechow Bros. milk bottle from Sayville if you have one.  It was my grandfather's business.


----------



## LIBOTTLE (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't believe I have one, but will keep my eyes open for you


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, LIBOTTLE, I am on Long Island, in Sayville.  You can PM me or contact me at libottle@optonline.net if you wish.
 Yetter & Moore did continue for some years, I believe they were in business up to about 1930-31 in Riverhead, on Griffin or is it Griffing on the south side by the RR tracks.
 The Center Moriches branch was listed up to 1915, on the south side of Main St, southwest corner of Canal.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Sep 26, 2011)

LI, I'm from PA, but I lived in West Hampton NY as a kid.  There was a great dump along the golf course between the Elem School and Baycrest Rd.  If anyone wants more specific details pm me.  Tom


----------

